
A CS Education That’s Free Until You Get a Job – Austen Allred of Lambda School - jseliger
https://blog.ycombinator.com/a-cs-education-thats-free-until-you-get-a-job-austen-allred-of-lambda-school/
======
randomacct3847
On the one hand, I like that incentives are aligned between educator and
student. On the other hand, if you are smart and self-motivated, paying the
max fee of $30k over 2 years is like taking out a 45% interest loan over the
$20k prepayment option.

------
blueboo
Better: A CS Education That's Free And Gets You A Job

------
amrx431
Similar company in India. [https://pesto.tech/](https://pesto.tech/)

------
nickthemagicman
Isn't this Revatures model?

